# Fenris got his CGC!!!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome, a new CGC is not just about the accomplishments of the dog. You did great work as a team! Congratulations to team Fenris!


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> Awesome, a new CGC is not just about the accomplishments of the dog. You did great work as a team! Congratulations to team Fenris!


Thanks! And being a first time ever dog mamma it was a huge learning curve for me too. I never had any pets growing up either. We are both feeling accomplished.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

A very huge congratulations to the both of you!!!! A most excellent accomplishment!😊


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

AliFenrisMom said:


> We are both feeling accomplished.


As well you should! Congrats to you both!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Nice, good work Mom


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Great job Team Fenris!


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Congratulations and well done! I hope to follow in your footsteps some day!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats. The bouncing like a kangaroo part shows how much work YOU have put in. You've taught a high energy dog to focus and wait. Not easy!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Definitely a huge accomplishment for team Fenris. Congratulations on your CGC.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Congratulations! That's huge!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Way to go! Love that pic of Fenris.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

what an accomplishment - good job team Fenris


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Great team!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

congrats! That’s a great accomplishment at 9 months! My current boy (and my last one) just couldn’t do it at 9 months, we passed at eleven months for both boys. Vet exam has been my most challenging part of CGC. 
you should be very proud of your boy and yourself


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Congratulations! Well done for such a young dog

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Rug Guy said:


> congrats! That’s a great accomplishment at 9 months! My current boy (and my last one) just couldn’t do it at 9 months, we passed at eleven months for both boys. Vet exam has been my most challenging part of CGC.
> you should be very proud of your boy and yourself


There's a vet exam? What's the challenge with that? (yes, really, I don't know [emoji16])


----------



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> There's a vet exam? What's the challenge with that? (yes, really, I don't know )


Both my current and previous boy would become so excited someone was touching them they would attempt to start playing and bouncing about, which is a fail on the CGC test.


----------



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> There's a vet exam? What's the challenge with that? (yes, really, I don't know )


Sorry Tom, I phrased this incorrectly, AKC test 2 for CGC ‘sitting politely for a petting’
one of the places I trained at talked about teaching a pup to accept a vet exam and I got them confused. My guys still gloriously failed sitting politely for a petting because they wanted to play with the evaluators, we had to train a lot to get past that.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is not a formal vet exam 94Magna_Tom. The evaluator will ask the handler to put the dog in a controlled sit or down and take a comb or brush that the handler supplies and use it to lightly go over dog as well as touching the dog's ears (both) and front feet (both). In the scheme of why the various CGC test items as they are what this is meant to demonstrate is that the dog will behave well not just for a vet exam but also for being groomed by a person other than a family member.

All of the tests are intended to evaluate how the dog can handle different life situations. Rug Guy Lily also took a lot of training to stop wiggling around at the idea of someone petting her. The one utility exercise that she really loved was the moving stand for exam since she still really wants everyone she meets to pet her.


----------



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> It is not a formal vet exam 94Magna_Tom. The evaluator will ask the handler to put the dog in a controlled sit or down and take a comb or brush that the handler supplies and use it to lightly go over dog as well as touching the dog's ears (both) and front feet (both). In the scheme of why the various CGC test items as they are what this is meant to demonstrate is that the dog will behave well not just for a vet exam but also for being groomed by a person other than a family member.
> 
> All of the tests are intended to evaluate how the dog can handle different life situations. Rug Guy Lily also took a lot of training to stop wiggling around at the idea of someone petting her. The one utility exercise that she really loved was the moving stand for exam since she still really wants everyone she meets to pet her.


We are prepping for obedience now. Every time we were at the obedience club with others we did 3-5 reps of sit for exam(beginner novice) or stand for exam (novice A) for a couple months. We now have a good handle on these. Moving stand is good, transitioned it from ‘wait at the doorway to not greet the delivery person’ lol


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Rug Guy said:


> Sorry Tom, I phrased this incorrectly, AKC test 2 for CGC ‘sitting politely for a petting’
> one of the places I trained at talked about teaching a pup to accept a vet exam and I got them confused. My guys still gloriously failed sitting politely for a petting because they wanted to play with the evaluators, we had to train a lot to get past that.


OK. I understand. That makes perfect sense.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> There's a vet exam? What's the challenge with that? (yes, really, I don't know )


Not a vet like the vet looks over the health, but it's the touching and picking up of paws, ears, looking inside ears, and touching other areas of the body. Basically being handled. There is also a grooming portion where they are brushed a little to make sure they can handle grooming.

Edit: I did not see the second page when I replied, lol.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Rug Guy said:


> Sorry Tom, I phrased this incorrectly, AKC test 2 for CGC ‘sitting politely for a petting’
> one of the places I trained at talked about teaching a pup to accept a vet exam and I got them confused. My guys still gloriously failed sitting politely for a petting because they wanted to play with the evaluators, we had to train a lot to get past that.


There is a titling/certificate program for cooperative care. Cooperative Care Certificate | Virtual Titling for Canine Cooperative Care Skills


----------

